

The FCC chair's Internet pivot - spenrose
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/02/tom-wheeler-net-neutrality-114785.html

======
spenrose
“I would like to thank the Mozilla Foundation for the first draft of my
remarks tonight,” the chairman said, “and President Obama for his edits.”

